# Sureshot 8850 GPS



## stevemountain (Nov 5, 2009)

I've had one of these GPS units for 12 months now. I bought it after reading mag comparisons.

For Â£200 you get colour screen & game analysis against mono screen for market leading alternative.

Mid range membership for Â£20 per year gives you ability to download unlimited courses. The unit will hold up to 10 courses at one time, ample for most people. Easy to download.

When it works it works very well. Distances to reach/ carry hazards; difference in yardage between front/ middle/ back of green- all very useful information. The methodology is easy to learn, if not intuitive.

Faults found in usage include "rogue" yardages on certain holes- easily checkable against tee markers on Par 3's. The 17th at my club reads yards short ("front" of green is not middle of the pond!) & a similar problem on the 8th at Swinley Forest. Also, it shows distances to hazards you have already passed!

My first two units failed. GPS stopped working. Original distributor, Motocaddy, were great. They replaced them without fuss but they have now lost, or given- up, the distributorship. Sureshot are an Australian company & their aftersales does not inspire. The "live", online help service is never available & emails go unanswered for days.

My advice would be, stick to the "tried & tested". Talk to your Pro & your mates who already have a GPS before parting with a substantial wedge of hard - earned.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2009)

Apart from the expense of running it, you really can't go wrong with SkyCaddie. The only issue I have had with mine is you can't get RCD on it, but that is because the club won't allow it, not a fualt of the device.

My Dad has a golf buddy, but some of the courses which I have on my SC aren't on his GB.

It is a pity companies like sureshot can't get it right.


----------



## deej (Mar 7, 2010)

I had the 8800, it faile in July last year (GPS not working).   Wrote to Motocaddy - no response.  I guess it was just as they lost the distribution rights.   Emails to Austrailia over and over and finally got a replacement in January this year!

Sold the device, got a SkyCaddie SG5 - infinitely better and benefits from ClubSG which is fantastic.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 7, 2010)

I suppose like most Newish technology firms will jump the bandwagon and put out inferior gear to catch the early sales. Companies who stay true to good customer service and are in for the long haul will come to the fore and make a success of the market.Skycaddie seem to be the ones who have embraced the quality end of the market and are rightly getting the good reviews and are trusted. I bought a Caddy lite and while it is performing enough I know I should have bought a Skycaddie but that's me, saving a few quid and hoping for the best, time will tell if I bought the wrong machine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree that a lot of companies seemed to rush the products out over the past 18 months and inevitably there will be some that are better than others. I think as we move forward again (SC have a new version coming out) the lesser makes will fall by the wayside and we're be left with a number of competent devices that should suit all pockets


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I picked up an 8800 for Â£120 off eBay a while ago and it has been spot on.  Famous last words.  Having played with people with SkyCaddies, the yardages were basically identical.

I think if it packs up I'd replace it with a SkyCaddie.  The SGX looks very nice indeed. 

But, the 8800 does a very good job for me.


----------

